# Abit NF7-S with AMD XP



## notbanksy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi 

Sorry for the noob post.  I have just inherited this mobo from my brother and I was previously using a PentiumIII.  I want to give freebsd a try, but I don't know which distro to use - will i386 work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, i386 will work fine on AMD systems, all AMD CPUs are compatible with the i386 architecture, this includes 64 bit AMD CPU's (Altlon 64, Phenom, ect.).

In general, you only need to use amd64 if you want to use more than 4GB of RAM.


----------



## notbanksy (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Carpetsmoker 
No doubt I'll be back with more nonsense once I have installed it!


----------

